# Tmobile good service? Am i losing money?



## jay82389 (Oct 28, 2014)

Does it matter what phone you have? im using my own at the moment, and its a tmobile anyone use that service? would i be loosing miles if i have no connection lets say in the canyons etc...?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

jay82389 said:


> Does it matter what phone you have? im using my own at the moment, and its a tmobile anyone use that service? would i be loosing miles if i have no connection lets say in the canyons etc...?


I know tmobile worked OK when I had it years ago in Phoenix.

Then I moved just north of Dallas and it was trash!

Really depends on where you are.

Verizon is #1 for coverage and AT&T is #1 for reliability ... I would choose one of those if your contract is up and you can switch ... If you are losing money I wouldn't wait, you can just walk into one of those today and they will have your number ported over and have you up and running on a better network within an hour.

Edit: NEVER EVER EVER EVER use sprint.
worst company to deal with regardless of price or coverage. They are an absolute /fail


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the Uber Verizon iphone that works better in Malibu/Beverly/Hollywood hills worse in Calabasas hills (where my tmobile still has service).... I think you get screwed by Uber no matter which service you have because you can't start or end a ride properly in the Canyons/Hills.

I wish I could start the ride at say the 101 before heading up to the hills of Calabasas, or start the ride on Wilshire before heading up the hills of Beverly, or on PCH before heading up the canyons above Malibu. THAT would be fair at theses shit rates.... hey, if they live is those areas they are RICH!!!

As it is we drive up, wait and drive down for free until we get service. If I pick up a pax at the top of the hill, have no service and they tell me it is a short ride I tell them to get out because I can't start the ride. **** that. I will get to the destination before I even start the ride! a few understood, one D.J. ******bag in Malibu got out and slammed the door screaming "one star for you".... um, no ride, no rating super genius.... you can walk the one mile asshole.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

jay82389 said:


> Does it matter what phone you have? im using my own at the moment, and its a tmobile anyone use that service? would i be loosing miles if i have no connection lets say in the canyons etc...?


I can't comment for Los Angeles. T-Mobile has been good for me from the border of Wisconsin all the way down to the south suburbs of Chicago. Bad or no coverage in Wisconsin or southern Illinois. I flip between 4G and 4G LTE often, but it doesn't affect maps and the Lyft application. Once I hit 2G for T-Mobile, only text and phone works.

I semi-agree with OldTownSean. When I traveled all over the US - Verizon was #1 for coverage, but also the most expensive. Sprint was #2 for network access. I had an AT&T access point (wireless internet Jetpack) and I had shit coverage, most of the time I just tether my laptop off of my Verizon phone. The problem with AT&T is once your data drops out, your screwed for like 2 or 3 minutes while it tries and figures out how to register again. Though they are tough to deal with (price and CS wise) Sprint actually has the 2nd best coverage. Sprint's EDGE network covers areas where AT&T drops out (at least in my past experience).

AT&T may have spent a bunch of cash in the LA market because of the iPhone and everyone has to have one area.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

My personal phone is on Ting (Sprint MVNO), and it works well most of the time except during big events downtown, when the entire network crashes from the sheer number of phones in the area. Since I have turned in my UberPhone, I am running a T-Mobile Hotspot device to provide data to my personal phone and a self-repaired iphone running the Uber Driver app. I also get the unlimited Pandora streaming, and looks like I am averaging under 3gb per month, so it costs $30/month, and lowers my personal phone's data usage tier. My SMS messages are pushed through Hangouts and Google Voice, so they operate off the T-Mobile data instead of my Ting service, so they aren't affected by event network surge. I could even VOIP call if I need to call someone.


----------

